# Oriental black kitten in East Sussex



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

This is Aslan who is seven months old, neutered and vaccinated. His owner did not want him any longer so he was returned to his breeder who has provided this description.

'He urgently needs a home as he is very lonely and needs constant cuddles. He has no vices except maybe a big voice but I think that, should he get the attention he needs, he will quieten down.'

If you think you could be the perfect owner for Aslan please email [email protected] for further details


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

BUMP!!!
Oh he is beautiful! I hope Aslan finds a lovely new home soon x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, what a beauty, hope he finds his new home very soon


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Be still my beating heart! If I didn't already have a cockatiel and two doglets .....


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

kimthecat said:


> Be still my beating heart! If I didn't already have a cockatiel and two doglets .....


It sounds like he might actually like extra company in the form of doglets.
he is an handsome beast that is for sure but I think he will need full time staff.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Paddypaws said:


> It sounds like he might actually like extra company in the form of doglets.
> he is an handsome beast that is for sure but I think he will need full time staff.


Full time staff definitely preferred but I have heard today about another very needy rescue black oriental boy who is playing with the pug type dog at his foster home. If this makes up for the fact that he can only have part time attention, he will stay with his rescuer. These oriental blacks certainly worm their way into people's affections!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Good news. Aslan has now found another home.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

QOTN said:


> Good news. Aslan has now found another home.


Brilliant news, good luck Aslan xx


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

What a gorgeous boy, so glad he has found a home x


----------

